
Intelligence and Security Committee of Parliament Russia Report - iamacyborg
https://docs.google.com/a/independent.gov.uk/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=aW5kZXBlbmRlbnQuZ292LnVrfGlzY3xneDo1Y2RhMGEyN2Y3NjM0OWFl
======
mhxion
Mostly things against Russia. Only one thing that was particularly interesting
that, unlike US, EU never did an investigation on possible influence of Russia
in their 2016 referendum/Brexit even though they were aware of it.

> We have not been provided with any post-referendum assessment of Russian
> attempts at interference, __*.53 This situation is in stark contrast to the
> US handling of allegations of Russian interference in the 2016 presidential
> election, where an intelligence community assessment54 was produced within
> two months of the vote, with an unclassified summary being made public.
> Whilst the issues at stake in the EU referendum campaign are less clear-cut,
> it is nonetheless the Committee’s view that the UK Intelligence Community
> should produce an analogous assessment of potential Russian interference in
> the EU referendum and that an unclassified summary of it be published

------
klelatti
Eliot Higgins of Bellingcat fame is not happy about this report!

'It's honestly genuinely rare I get wound up about things, but this Russia
report has done the job.'

[https://twitter.com/EliotHiggins/status/1285517283159347201](https://twitter.com/EliotHiggins/status/1285517283159347201)

------
iamacyborg
Apologies for the Google Docs link. This is how the British Government has
chosen to release the report.

~~~
sorokod
Well, that is embarrassing. Taking back control and all that.

